# Help / advice re days post trigger for IUI



## Urbanista (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello all,

I haven't been here for a long time it seems.  We have had a 7 month break following the first 3 IUIs resulting in BFNs.

I have just done round 4. Went for scan week ago Saturday (so 1.5 wks ago) had two follies and did the urine sample at the clinic that came back saying positive. So, there and then I had a trigger shot and IUI that afternoon.

The clinic seem to do IUI the next day after trigger normally. I have read in so many forums clinics doing it 36-48 hours post trigger given it seems donor sperm which is frozen doesn't live that long.

I am feeling very confused. I don't think this cycle has worked at all. Am getting my normal pre period stomach cramps and spots on my face. So expecting that by the weekend.

I want one of our next two rounds to work if this hasn't but want to ask the clinic to hold off doing IUI for 48 hours post trigger. Is that procedure at your clinics?

Everything always looks great from the scans, for me I just think these timings are all wrong. But surely these guys should know what they are doing?

When after trigger do you have your IUI?

Any advice?

Thanks xxx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My clinic do IUI 24 hours after trigger we have had two negative cycles and am moving onto IVF.  I know someone who know has a baby on first cycle after doing IUI 12 hours after positive OPK so it can work.  Am very tempted to try one more cycle of IUI but seems so expensive for something that each clinic do different.


----------



## Dee28 (Jul 17, 2013)

My clinic do the IUI exactly 36 hours after the trigger.  I hadn't had a natural positive opk if that changes anything?


----------

